# AEM Intake Installed



## Choda (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow, that looks perfect in there and you can really hear the Bypass/bov but I still can not hear the turbo spool. Is this your only modification?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

No, it's not my only modification, and you can hear it spool, it's just hard to catch on video because my exhaust is loud.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Here's a link to my build thread so you can see what else I've done. 2017 Cruze Hatch LT w/RS manual


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

if anyone is curious on what the AEM Intake sounds like with windows up and stock exhaust.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Or with window down and not stock exhaust.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

AEM intake installed. Definitely can hear the turbo with this intake kit. The exhaust will stay stock.


----------



## SloCruze (Apr 24, 2017)

17Cruzer said:


> AEM intake installed. Definitely can hear the turbo with this intake kit. The exhaust will stay stock.


I wish my turbo setup looked that cool [emoji24] mine is all dirty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

What's the best way to clean the engine bay without damaging anything?


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

SloCruze said:


> I wish my turbo setup looked that cool [emoji24] mine is all dirty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL! My setup is clean b/c it was just installed.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

txcruze26 said:


> What's the best way to clean the engine bay without damaging anything?


Simple Green and low water pressure.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

17Cruzer said:


> Simple Green and low water pressure.


Just pour and rinse?


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

txcruze26 said:


> 17Cruzer said:
> 
> 
> > Simple Green and low water pressure.
> ...


Dilute, spray, agitate with a gentile brush, rinse with low water pressure.

I just got done installing mine, super glad the turbo noise doesn't fill the whole cabin while the windows are up like my k&n on the 1st gen.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

psssshh^^ I MISS that


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> psssshh^^ I MISS that


While I do miss the WHOOOOSHHHHHHHH under hard acceleration, I do not miss having to turn up the radio every time I was on the expressway to cover the sounds of a central vacuum cleaner being used across the house coming from my glovebox. This 2nd gen, if I want turbo and BOV sounds I just roll down the window. The BOV on the standard is a bit dramatic with the pod filter, and the cabin sound deadening in the hatch is impressive.


----------



## evolizzee (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds great and looks great! Noticed any changes? MAF g/s flow increase? Change in intake temps? LTFT changes?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

evolizzee said:


> Sounds great and looks great! Noticed any changes? MAF g/s flow increase? Change in intake temps? LTFT changes?


It's noisy for sure, g/s are barely higher to the point of not being noticeably different, intake temps are higher when stopped but quickly return to lower when moving, my LTFT are slightly rich but my tune was adjusted and now are bang on.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

txcruze26 said:


> What's the best way to clean the engine bay without damaging anything?





17Cruzer said:


> Simple Green and low water pressure.





txcruze26 said:


> Just pour and rinse?





BigJay718 said:


> Dilute, spray, agitate with a gentile brush, rinse with low water pressure.
> 
> I just got done installing mine, super glad the turbo noise doesn't fill the whole cabin while the windows are up like my k&n on the 1st gen.


Be sure to spray CRC 656 on the turbo center section to keep it from rusting.


----------



## BigJay718 (Feb 1, 2017)

Finally took a few pictures.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

The wife finally drove the Cruze the other day, called me on her cellphone telling me she wants to name the car Darth......due to the sound the intake makes! LOL She also said Darth accelerates better.


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

The wife finally drove the Cruze the other day (after installation of the AEM intake), called me on her cellphone telling me she wants to name the car Darth......due to the sound the intake makes! LOL She also said Darth accelerates better.


----------



## ArthurA (Mar 13, 2017)

was going through my parts box today looking to install tomorrow, and notice the hose for the turbo connection was listed as a 2.5 to 2.25 reducer but when i looked at what it look like it was just 2.5 in hose straight across with no reducer angle, was it this like that with anyone else? just concerned i wont be able to get a good seal on the turbo side, because right now i don't thing id be able to get a tight seal on the turbo with a 3 inch hose.


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

Can somebody tell me which is the model name of the AEM filter you guys installed in your car?

I'm really interested on it, my Cruze has the same engine but it's assembled in Argentina. Same intake should works thought.


----------

